# Oxford Winter 2014 (UK)



## LucidCuber (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm pleased to announce that there will be another competition in Oxford this year, Oxford Winter 2014!

This will be the first competition that I have organised, and will be doing so with Rob Yau.

The competition is being held over the December 20/21st weekend. The venue will be the same as before, the East Oxford Community Centre. The competitor limit will be the same as last time at 50 competitors.

Most events will be held apart from 6X6/7X7/5BLD, there will be 1 round of FMC.

The provisional schedule can be found Here

I look forward to seeing you.

REGISTRATION IS CLOSED


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice, I obviously can't come but I'm happy to see that I found a solid venue for Oxford comps


----------



## Randomno (Oct 15, 2014)

Yay more UK comps.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 15, 2014)

YES! Two rounds of pyra


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 15, 2014)

At least 2 rounds...


----------



## TMOY (Oct 15, 2014)

I am definitely interested.

On the schedule, avg cuts for 2^3 and clock look a bit werd, don't you mean hard cuts instead ?


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 15, 2014)

TMOY said:


> I am definitely interested.
> 
> On the schedule, avg cuts for 2^3 and clock look a bit werd, don't you mean hard cuts instead ?



Thanks for pointing that out, yes that was incorrect for clock, 2x2 is meant to be 1:00 though. Hope you can make it.



Evan Liu said:


> Nice, I obviously can't come but I'm happy to see that I found a solid venue for Oxford comps



Yeah I was thinking of doing an Oxford Comp in may actually, then all of a sudden I saw you had already organised one, so I'm glad you found a venue for us to work on for future comps


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 15, 2014)

I hope I can go, I hope to get a sub 6 pyra average


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 15, 2014)

Seems like a very bad time to be travelling and finding accomodation, don't think I'll bother with this one. Might have a quick look into it though just in case.


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 15, 2014)

Yay I will be there! Hopefully I will actually compete during finals (people might need to remember what happened in Edin last year)


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 15, 2014)

Woop


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Oct 15, 2014)

yay


----------



## CHJ (Oct 15, 2014)

dont want to go tbh, time and money sucks.....see you all there XD


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 15, 2014)

www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=OxfordWinter2014

Registration Opens a week on Friday.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 16, 2014)

Cool, I'll probably be there


----------



## Hypocrism (Oct 16, 2014)

This is at the perfect time, I can absolutely come!


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 16, 2014)

My birthday is the day after this  should be attending~


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 16, 2014)

Just like to point out that the info on the UKCA page of this comp is wrong, it says that it's on in October and not December


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 16, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Just like to point out that the info on the UKCA page of this comp is wrong, it says that it's on in October and not December



Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## KongShou (Oct 16, 2014)

Cool I should be coming.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 17, 2014)

This looks awesome!

Really looking forward to it - especially since I can't make UKC :/


----------



## Berd (Oct 20, 2014)

Hypehypehype - My first comp! Is it ok if I only come on the Sunday? I've got stuff on the saturday. Also 5:00 average cut off for 3x3 first round!? And 35 for pyra!


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 20, 2014)

Berd said:


> Hypehypehype - My first comp! Is it ok if I only come on the Sunday? I've got stuff on the saturday. Also 5:00 average cut off for 3x3 first round!? And 35 for pyra!



Yeah it's fine to just come on the Sunday. Remember registration opens this Friday at 7:00PM.


----------



## Berd (Oct 20, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Yeah it's fine to just come on the Sunday. Remember registration opens this Friday at 7:00PM.



Will do. 

The cutoffs!?!


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 20, 2014)

Berd said:


> Will do.
> 
> The cutoffs!?!



If you do not get below these times in the first two solves you will not be allowed to finish the remaining 3 solves.


----------



## dougthecube (Oct 20, 2014)

Wish I could go


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 20, 2014)

Berd said:


> Also 5:00 average cut off for 3x3 first round!? And 35 for pyra!



3x3 cut is always high.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 20, 2014)

Hopefully I can come on the Saturday, but I definately can't on the Sunday... I might just pop in for Skewb, win, and leave again! lol


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone will be selling a brand new moyu 5 and ss7 at the comp? 
Would love to buy them


----------



## angham (Oct 21, 2014)

Thaynara said:


> Yay I will be there! Hopefully I will actually compete during finals (people might need to remember what happened in Edin last year)


God-tier scrambling/judging on my part happened.
Cant make this one, more comps in leicester during term time pls


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 21, 2014)

Thaynara said:


> Anyone will be selling a brand new moyu 5 and ss7 at the comp?
> Would love to buy them



I have a Large ss7 to sell if you're interested.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 21, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I have a Large ss7 to sell if you're interested.



Too big to take on an airplane. =P


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 21, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I have a Large ss7 to sell if you're interested.



How much? Perhaps this won't be the right size for me.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 21, 2014)

Thaynara said:


> How much? Perhaps this won't be the right size for me.



It's not the best 7x7, you can have it for £5 if you like it.


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 22, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> It's not the best 7x7, you can have it for £5 if you like it.


Ooh that's a bargain 
Bring it to the competition and let me try it out.
I'm not a big cube person but I need a new 7 because come on I'm done with vcubes hah


----------



## rowan (Oct 22, 2014)

Awww yeah, definitely going to this!


----------



## swimguy (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to cubing. I'm interested in coming to this event (I live in Oxford so I wont have to travel very far) but I don't really understand how the schedule works. By this I mean that I'm not sure what it means by Average and Hard Cut. I assume it is something to do with the time you have to achieve to move to the next round


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 23, 2014)

swimguy said:


> Hi, I'm new to cubing. I'm interested in coming to this event (I live in Oxford so I wont have to travel very far) but I don't really understand how the schedule works. By this I mean that I'm not sure what it means by Average and Hard Cut. I assume it is something to do with the time you have to achieve to move to the next round



The hard cut is the time you have to beat so the solve is counted, if you go over the hard cut time limit, the solve will be stopped and you will receive a DNF (Did Not Finish).

The average cut is the time you have to beat within the first two solves so you can finish the remaining three solves to finish the average. If you do two solves and do not beat the average cut with either of them, your round will finish then.


----------



## swimguy (Oct 23, 2014)

So, that's five minutes... Even I should be able to make that!

Thanks for the speedy reply, hope to see you there!


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 23, 2014)

No problem, any more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 24, 2014)

Registration opens in just under 2 hours.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 24, 2014)

WCA site not working properly for me. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 24, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> WCA site not working properly for me. Anyone else having this issue?



Site is fine for me, and at the time of posting reg still isn't open, but should be soon.

EDIT: IT'S OPEN! GO GO GO GO


----------



## TMOY (Oct 24, 2014)

Registered


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 24, 2014)

Good for me now.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 24, 2014)

If anyone is interested in sharing a room please let me know.. There is a guest house really close to the venue that does twin rooms for £50. Im just looking for one night so £25 each would be very reasonable. Also Triple rooms are £75.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 25, 2014)

Registering tomorrow.

Probably.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 25, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Registering tomorrow.
> 
> Probably.



If there's places left.


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 25, 2014)

So excited for this! Record for the shortest comp gap for me


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 26, 2014)

3 places left!


----------



## Randomno (Oct 26, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> 3 places left!



Wut I gotta go sign up.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Wut I gotta go sign up.



only 2 places left now btw!

Edit: 1 place left


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 26, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok then.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 26, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok then.



You what m8


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 26, 2014)

*REGISTRATION FULL*

We've hit 50 competitors now, but you may still apply to join the waiting list, anyone who can't make it please remember to let us know


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 26, 2014)

K so where is everyone staying?


----------



## Randomno (Oct 26, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> K so where is everyone staying?



I'm guessing Oxford.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 26, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> K so where is everyone staying?



I assume most are staying at either the premier inn, or the hostel next to the train station. Most of the other hotels in Oxford are very expensive.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 27, 2014)

Try airbnb or guest houses. You might find something cheap/near the venue


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 27, 2014)

Darn i forgot to register...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 29, 2014)

Greg, clear some space in your inbox.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 29, 2014)

Just have done.


----------



## confusedcuber (Oct 29, 2014)

*hoping for dropouts*

Atleast theres plenty of time.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 4, 2014)

confusedcuber said:


> *hoping for dropouts*
> 
> Atleast theres plenty of time.



There's been one or two dropouts since I was 51st and now have a place. They'll probably be more.

So yay. I have a place.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm afraid this is going to be the first comp I miss since EDO 2013.

Please remove me from reg


----------



## Randomno (Nov 4, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I'm afraid this is going to be the first comp I miss since EDO 2013.
> 
> Please remove me from reg



http://bit.ly/19FYdG5


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 4, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I'm afraid this is going to be the first comp I miss since EDO 2013.
> 
> Please remove me from reg



Will do, thanks for letting us know

Shame you won't be able to make it


----------



## Thaynara (Nov 5, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I'm afraid this is going to be the first comp I miss since EDO 2013.
> 
> Please remove me from reg



Wait...not even for one day? 
I was hoping to see everyone again :/ we must have a meetup in London then!


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 10, 2014)

Just a reminder to everyone who is registered. There are a growing number of people on the waiting list, so if you cannot attend, please let us know as soon as possible. Thanks.


----------



## lejitcuber (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe, a bigger, Wgc winter could be scheduled so other people can go to a comp.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 20, 2014)

Eli!! You finally joined, also, I agree, since WGC had a great location and they have been one of the best comps I have been to. (WGC and ABHC)


----------



## Randomno (Nov 20, 2014)

As long as they're in England then moar comps is good (for me anyway...).


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Is there anyone from near Bristol who may be able to give a competitor a lift to Oxford?


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 24, 2014)

Can you please put my brother (Tom savage) in for 4x4 please? Thanks


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 24, 2014)

Done


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 24, 2014)

WCG 2015 should be in April anyway... but someone else will have to organise it this time


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 24, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> WCG 2015 should be in April anyway... but someone else will have to organise it this time



Shotgun


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 24, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> WCG 2015 should be in April anyway... but someone else will have to organise it this time



I hope there will be another competition in between Oxford Winter and WGC 2015


----------



## Randomno (Nov 24, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I hope there will be another competition in between Oxford Winter and WGC 2015



I hope they'll be 2.


----------



## rowan (Nov 24, 2014)

I was looking through the competitors and I am going to be one of the slowest people here ^_^


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 25, 2014)

rowan said:


> I was looking through the competitors and I am going to be one of the slowest people here ^_^



Don't worry about it man, everyone has to start from somewhere  No-one will judge you trust me, we're all really friendly in the UK.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 25, 2014)

I mean, people will judge your solves ahaha, but they won't judge you based on your speed.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 26, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> I mean, people will judge your solves ahaha, but they won't judge you based on your speed.



I dunno, if he's gonna try 7x7 I might get a bit tired.


----------



## rowan (Nov 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I dunno, if he's gonna try 7x7 I might get a bit tired.



I'm only registered for 2x2x2, 3x3x3, and FMC, no need to worry. Never touched a 7x7x7.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 26, 2014)

No 6x6, 7x7 or 5BLD. Also hard cut is normally 10mins.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 26, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> No 6x6, 7x7 or 5BLD. Also hard cut is normally 10mins.



Ah yeah.

Well jokes often aren't accurate...


----------



## joey (Nov 26, 2014)

Where are people staying?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 26, 2014)

joey said:


> Where are people staying?



I think I'm planning to stay in Oxford.

I dunno, I'll look it up.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry, take me off the list!

I'm annoyed with myself that I would put cubing anything other than first


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 27, 2014)

NOOO Conor! 

How come you missing it man?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> I'm annoyed with myself that I would put cubing anything other than first



Grandparent's funeral? Cubing comp.
Parent's funeral? Cubing comp.
Your funeral? Cubing comp.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 27, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> NOOO Conor!
> 
> How come you missing it man?



If you can guess why, I won't compete in MBLD until you overtake me.

If anyone can guess why, I'll give them a free cube.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm extremely surprised to see I have a better MBLD result than Tom and Conor. I assume that won't last for long.

Conor is it because a dog actually did eat your homework?


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 27, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> If anyone can guess why, I'll give them a free cube.


Your pet piranha got hit by a torpedo and you are on bedside vigil until he swims again?


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 27, 2014)

You are visiting your family or you are in a secret cubing lab with feliks, mats, Rowe etc. developing a new sub step of the last layer which consists of solving it in one alg, but messing up the bottom two layers, then using one more alg to solve all the edges on the last layer and then using OP to solve the remaining corners?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> You are visiting your family or you are in a secret cubing lab with feliks, mats, Rowe etc. developing a new sub step of the last layer which consists of solving it in one alg, but messing up the bottom two layers, then using one more alg to solve all the edges on the last layer and then using OP to solve the remaining corners?



Call the whole method CFBEOP. What about the middle layer?


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 27, 2014)

When you solve all the edges, you solve the middle layer (the whole cube only requires around 43 quintillion algs  )


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> When you solve all the edges, you solve the middle layer (the whole cube only requires around 43 quintillion algs  )



Okay do you have an alg list I can print out? Just rented some space on Saturn.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 28, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm extremely surprised to see I have a better MBLD result than Tom and Conor. I assume that won't last for long.
> 
> Conor is it because a dog actually did eat your homework?



Fair play to you man! At the end of the day, its all about the points, not how many cubes you try.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 28, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> If you can guess why, I won't compete in MBLD until you overtake me.
> 
> If anyone can guess why, I'll give them a free cube.



hmmm... this is a tricky one. Hint maybe? 

I feel like it's something I should know.. I'm just gonna go wit the standard; "Is it because you're away on holiday?"


----------



## Ollie (Nov 28, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> If you can guess why, I won't compete in MBLD until you overtake me.
> 
> If anyone can guess why, I'll give them a free cube.



You're going to be in South Africa?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 28, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> you are in a secret cubing lab with feliks, mats, Rowe etc. developing a new sub step of the last layer which consists of solving it in one alg, but messing up the bottom two layers, then using one more alg to solve all the edges on the last layer and then using OP to solve the remaining corners?


PM me your address and I'll send you the cube



Ollie said:


> You're going to be in South Africa?


I wish, but I'll be in the UK for the next few months 



STOCKY7 said:


> Hint maybe?


It's for a very good reason


----------



## Randomno (Nov 28, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you the cube



Dun dun dun dun.

He knows.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 28, 2014)

I know  why did no one else think of this? It seemed so obvious to me!


----------



## Randomno (Nov 28, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I know  why did no one else think of this? It seemed so obvious to me!



Stupid unheard of CFBEOP method...


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 28, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> If you can guess why, I won't compete in MBLD until you overtake me.
> 
> If anyone can guess why, I'll give them a free cube.





DuffyEdge said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you the cube
> 
> 
> I wish, but I'll be in the UK for the next few months
> ...



Dude, this is hard!

The only good reason I can think of is having some sort of athletics/XC running race. 

Being serious now.
Is it a wedding?
Have you broken like both your hands (or something similar)?
Do you have to have a serious operation on that day?
Short of Cash?
Lost all your cubes?


----------



## gasmus (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone getting the coach back to London on the Sunday evening?


----------



## CHJ (Nov 29, 2014)

gasmus said:


> Anyone getting the coach back to London on the Sunday evening?



i will be, lemme know what time and i'll join you


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 29, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> Being serious now.
> Is it a wedding?
> Have you broken like both your hands (or something similar)?
> Do you have to have a serious operation on that day?
> ...


None of these things.

That is merely a list of unavoidable excuses, but I still had the choice to go to the competition and then decided not to 

First I'll watch you suffer and then maybe Facebook message you the reason.. or maybe not


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 29, 2014)

Operation?


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 29, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> None of these things.
> 
> That is merely a list of unavoidable excuses, but I still had the choice to go to the competition and then decided not to
> 
> First I'll watch you suffer and then maybe Facebook message you the reason.. or maybe not



You're sub-6 at clock now and didn't want to break any records unless I was there?


----------



## gasmus (Nov 29, 2014)

CHJ said:


> i will be, lemme know what time and i'll join you



Sweet. I'm getting the megabus back which leaves Victoria at 10:30, so getting the coach ~8 PM from Oxford.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 29, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> None of these things.
> 
> That is merely a list of unavoidable excuses, but I still had the choice to go to the competition and then decided not to
> 
> First I'll watch you suffer and then maybe Facebook message you the reason.. or maybe not



This is my last effort: "Have you QUIT cubing (temporarily?)?!?!?!"


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 29, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> You're sub-6 at clock now and didn't want to break any records unless I was there?



I don't think I've done a single Clock solve since Cuthbert's


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 29, 2014)

gf or sumat


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 29, 2014)

Exams in January?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 29, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> Exams in January?



No, James is right. I didn't initially expect to have to give a reason but then when you asked I thought it would be fun :tu


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 29, 2014)

gf over cubing is pretty poor form m8


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 29, 2014)

Get rid of gf before comp ok bye


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 29, 2014)

Why can't your gf come to the comp? She'll be in good company there.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 29, 2014)

The ratio of girs to boys is approximately 1:30 (just an estimate), there will be at least 2 others, at least


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> The ratio of girs to boys is approximately 1:30 (just an estimate), there will be at least 2 others, at least



From my knowledge of female names, there seem to be 4 females competing. That'd be 2:25.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 29, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> No, James is right. I didn't initially expect to have to give a reason but then when you asked I thought it would be fun :tu



Ah fair enough man. I can't believe I didn't say this.. I did think of it, but just didn't write it down. Hope to see you the comp after maybe.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 30, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Why can't your gf come to the comp? She'll be in good company there.


After she learns, then she will compete next time


----------



## Ollie (Nov 30, 2014)

Goals:

OH: sub-40 average (lol)
3BLD: sub-37 Mo3
4BLD: sub-2:30 Mo3


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Goals:
> 
> OH: sub-40 average (lol)
> 3BLD: sub-37 Mo3
> 4BLD: sub-2:30 Mo3



4BLD has an Mo3 now?

Hope you get that 3BLD goal, would put you 17th or higher.


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> 4BLD has an Mo3 now?


Yes, but not ranked officially: Missing Averages


----------



## Thaynara (Nov 30, 2014)

Goals:

2x2 sub5.5 avg
3x3 sub12.8 avg
4x4 sub47 avg / sub43 single

looking forward to the fun times rather than pb's!


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

There's still 3 weeks to the comp, so I feel that if I post goals now I'll easily beat them by the comp.

Anyway...

2x2: Sub-6 single, sub-9 average. I said I'd learn CLL as joke, I might actually though.

3x3: Sub-25 single, sub-29 average. I have a sub-29 average of 200, so surely...

Pyraminx: sub-15 single, sub-20 average. Just learn those 3 last LL algs!

Skewb: sub-60. I haven't learnt Skewb yet. -_-


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 30, 2014)

Halve that Skewb goal.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Halve that Skewb goal.



I dunno, my Ao1000 is currently all DNFs.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 30, 2014)

FYI, at my very first Skewb competition (back in 2009 when it was still unofficial), I got a low 30s average with a really bad puzzle, a noobish method and 20-30 minutes or so of practice. Sub-30 is definitely not an unreasonable goal.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 30, 2014)

Just booked the hotel. I'll definitely be there for both days.

Goals

2x2 - Arrive in time then choose to compete or not.
3x3 - sub 13/sub 15
4x4 - sub 52/sub 60
5x5 - sub 1:52/sub 2
3BLD - sub 2:30/going all out on all 3 so probably no mean
MBLD - 6/7

I should probably probably practice.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I should probably probably practice.



Yeah, probably.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Yeah, probably.



I'm not promising to try, but I'll try to try.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

TMOY said:


> FYI, at my very first Skewb competition (back in 2009 when it was still unofficial), I got a low 30s average with a really bad puzzle, a noobish method and 20-30 minutes or so of practice. Sub-30 is definitely not an unreasonable goal.



I guess that's... inspirational?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm not promising to try, but I'll try to try.



Well try to.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello
My ten year old wants to come to this. How do we register please? I can't find a link. Is he too late to compete? If so he would like to just come along. Thanks.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, in order to register, you can fill out this form http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...istration+Form&competitionId=OxfordWinter2014
Unfortunately he will be put on the waitng list as we have reached our competitor limit. You may have to wait for enough people to drop out to free a place in registration.


----------



## TDM (Dec 1, 2014)

Leo123 said:


> Hello
> My ten year old wants to come to this. How do we register please? I can't find a link. Is he too late to compete? If so he would like to just come along. Thanks.


The link to registration was here (registration for all UK comps as far as I know is on that website), but unfortunately registration is full, so he won't be able to compete. He can always try to register and be put on the waiting list, but I think that by now it's probably too late for him to actually get to compete.


----------



## Berd (Dec 1, 2014)

Leo123 said:


> Hello
> My ten year old wants to come to this. How do we register please? I can't find a link. Is he too late to compete? If so he would like to just come along. Thanks.


Just checking if it's not a coincidence... Is this the same Leo I was talking to about it tonight? (It's Bertie)


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> The link to registration was here (registration for all UK comps as far as I know is on that website), but unfortunately registration is full, so he won't be able to compete. He can always try to register and be put on the waiting list, but I think that by now it's probably too late for him to actually get to compete.



Yes, this.

He can still come along though I think.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2014)

I got the email... I turned 13 a few weeks ago though, so I'm not exactly inside 8-12 yrs...


----------



## joey (Dec 1, 2014)

Please stop double posting.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2014)

joey said:


> Please stop double posting.



I'm on mobile, didn't realise after posting and it'd be a pain to fix it afterwards.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks. That's very helpful.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 2, 2014)

Berd said:


> Just checking if it's not a coincidence... Is this the same Leo I was talking to about it tonight? (It's Bertie)



Yes Bertie, it is me Leo, from cubs and I am trying to sign up for Oxford.


----------



## Berd (Dec 2, 2014)

Leo123 said:


> Yes Bertie, it is me Leo, from cubs and I am trying to sign up for Oxford.


Awesome!


----------



## CHJ (Dec 2, 2014)

I'mma be staying at one of the hostels in near the station, anyone else? (like dirt cheap)


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 2, 2014)

CHJ said:


> I'mma be staying at one of the hostels in near the station, anyone else? (like dirt cheap)



No, but I do sell cheap dirt.

GOALS (so I don't double post):
Single/average
4x4: sub 58/ sub 1:05
Skewb: sub eli/sub 5.75


----------



## Randomno (Dec 2, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> No, but I do sell cheap dirt.



How much? My V-Cube 6 sucks and I was thinking of trying the dirt mod burying it.

(Imagine  is a strikethrough.)


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok, I'll see you on the day with my cheap dirt, it is cheaper than your everyday, run of the mill dirt. Also, with your V6, try not using it, it helped with my rubiks 5x5, I have never locked it up. (Because I don't use it)


----------



## Randomno (Dec 2, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Ok, I'll see you on the day with my cheap dirt, it is cheaper than your everyday, run of the mill dirt. Also, with your V6, try not using it, it helped with my rubiks 5x5, I have never locked it up. (Because I don't use it)



I've never locked up with my Skewb cos I never go > 2 TPS.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 3, 2014)

okso goals:

2x2: sub2/sub3.3 (podium)
3x3: sub9/sub11.5
4x4: sub38/sub45
5x5: PB again/subben
OH: subdan/subbreandan (PODIUM!!!!!!!)
3BLD: sub50/dont care about means anymore, as long as i medal
FMC: this is a stupid event............31 would be nice 
3x3WF: sub35/sub40 (however i haven't practiced so i shouldn't be fast)
Mega: sub1/sub1:10
pyra: sub3.93/sub6.5
sq-1: oxford luck hopefully will do something i dont ask for again
clock: sub7/low8
skewb: something that wont make me ranked too badly in UK
4BLD: submatt
MBLD: 17 cube attempt

other than that, starve midcomp, become a train, and drink caffeine, im good


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 3, 2014)

CHJ said:


> 4BLD: submatt



Still not sure why you haven't beaten me yet.



Spoiler



... I like trains ... 
*train noises*


----------



## Randomno (Dec 3, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Still not sure why you haven't beaten me yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no ya don't!
*drinks caffeine*
*outruns train*


----------



## CHJ (Dec 3, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Still not sure why you haven't beaten me yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lets be honest my PB's might be better but overall you're better when it comes to comps and stuff, i dont practice anymore (cept my PB earlier )

as for becoming a train, i dont necessarily make the noise but i make a trail of smoke


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 3, 2014)

CHJ said:


> lets be honest my PB's might be better but overall you're better when it comes to comps and stuff, i dont practice anymore (cept my PB earlier )
> 
> as for becoming a train, i dont necessarily make the noise but i make a trail of smoke



Ironically, unless a train is passing Daniel's pad.


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 8, 2014)

We still have quite a few people on the waiting list, so if anyone cannot make it please let Me/Rob know as soon as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Thaynara (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm looking for an Aochang 5x5...anyone willing to sell me at the comp?

Thanks


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 9, 2014)

I hear Daniel doesn't like his.

Edit - actually I think he has AoFu and AoShi but no AoChuang.

Is Rob's collecting dust? He might part with his if he still isn't using it.


Scrap that, I have a spare you can buy. It is black. iirc $24 from cubezz and like new. Is £15 OK?


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 9, 2014)

Thaynara said:


> I'm looking for an Aochang 5x5...anyone willing to sell me at the comp?
> 
> Thanks



Are you still interested in a 7x7?


----------



## Thaynara (Dec 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I hear Daniel doesn't like his.
> 
> Edit - actually I think he has AoFu and AoShi but no AoChuang.
> 
> ...



Ooh, thanks! I will try it out and if i like yes i will take it!


LucidCuber, you said your cube is bad so let me also try it out and I may want it.


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 11, 2014)

Registration is now closed. We've also decided to let those still on the waiting list enter. You should receive an email shortly.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 11, 2014)

I will attempt to reassemble my 4x4 during the comp, since I broke it at UKC.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 11, 2014)

Broken how? Did it just explode or do you need spares? I have black and white AoSu spares.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 11, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Broken how? Did it just explode or do you need spares? I have black and white AoSu spares.



It's a SS 4x4, and all I think happened was it exploded. If I've lost any pieces, they've been swept up at the O2 Academy.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 11, 2014)

Randomno said:


> It's a SS 4x4, and all I think happened was it exploded. If I've lost any pieces, they've been swept up at the O2 Academy.



$19.65 for an AoSu on cubezz.
I hear Xmas is coming up.


----------



## Berd (Dec 11, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> $19.65 for an AoSu on cubezz.
> I hear Xmas is coming up.


No ragrets [emoji111]


----------



## ho0chie (Dec 11, 2014)

Can I be added to the waiting list if it is still possible?

edit: Rob was fantastic enough to let me in too. Many thanks!


----------



## Berd (Dec 12, 2014)

Does this mean that Leo123 is on the list? I don't know if he signed up...


----------



## Ollie (Dec 13, 2014)

does anyone have any spare Aosu stickers I can buy?


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 13, 2014)

Berd said:


> Does this mean that Leo123 is on the list? I don't know if he signed up...




Yes Bert I am competing and do you know what time it starts? Any updates with your PB's? My best on 3x3x3 is 30.5.


----------



## Berd (Dec 13, 2014)

Leo123 said:


> Yes Bert I am competing and do you know what time it starts? Any updates with your PB's? My best on 3x3x3 is 30.5.


Nice! I'll send you a pm. (Private message)


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 14, 2014)

Berd said:


> Nice! I'll send you a pm. (Private message)


What 3x3x3 cube do you use and what do you lubricate it with because I am unsure what to lubricate my Dayan Zhanchi with or if I should.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 14, 2014)

How come MD NAHIDUL ISLAM is listed in all caps on cubecomps?


----------



## TDM (Dec 14, 2014)

Randomno said:


> How come MD NAHIDUL ISLAM is listed in all caps on cubecomps?


I think you get listed as whatever you wrote when you registered, so if he registered with all caps then his name will appear with all caps.


----------



## Blurry (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, I've just found out that I have that weekend free and will head down, although there are no places, can I just turn up to watch etc? (Will I have to pay?)?Sorry, Never really been to a comp
Cheers.


----------



## joey (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes, you can watch without paying!


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 16, 2014)

GOALS:

-5x5x5: Sub-2:00/Sub2:20
-OH: Sub-25/Sub-30
-Smoothly run competition

4x4 Sub-60 single would be nice, and 3x3 Average, but not expecting anything.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 18, 2014)

okso guys, imma be in oxford from 5:30 tomorrow, anyone else be about then?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm gonna learn Skewb during the comp. What do you think I should go with? Sarah's beginner's?


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 18, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I'm gonna learn Skewb during the comp. What do you think I should go with? Sarah's beginner's?



Just learn CPBWMLCL4C
Corners, Petrus block, welders mask, last layer corners, l4c


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I'm gonna learn Skewb during the comp. What do you think I should go with? Sarah's beginner's?


Sarah's beginner's is easy. It's just layer -> lots of sledgehammers. Once you learn how to do a layer, it should take you less than five minutes to learn. But I found learning how to turn it and making a layer is harder than it sounds


----------



## Randomno (Dec 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> Sarah's beginner's is easy. It's just layer -> lots of sledgehammers. Once you learn how to do a layer, it should take you less than five minutes to learn. But I found learning how to turn it and making a layer is harder than it sounds



I can do 4 corners in a minute or two.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 18, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I can do 4 corners in a minute or two.



You can learn how to do that in 20 seconds in a min or two, easily.


----------



## Berd (Dec 18, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I can do 4 corners in a minute or two.



Trying to turn it for the first time is the worst! See you on Sunday :*


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2014)

Berd said:


> Trying to turn it for the first time is the worst!


This. I was sat for at least half an hour at Euros trying to be able to make a layer without getting lucky.


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 18, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I can do 4 corners in a minute or two.



The hard cut is 2 minutes, so better get practising


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 18, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> The hard cut is 2 minutes, so better get practising



Oooh, I might not make that...


----------



## Randomno (Dec 20, 2014)

I didn't get a sub 7 on 2x2.  And I'm gonna have to get used to calling names out...



Hssandwich said:


> Oooh, I might not make that...



Not if you don't go to the comp. :/


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

How's it going? Can't wait to be there tomorrow! [emoji1]


----------



## Randomno (Dec 20, 2014)

Berd said:


> How's it going? Can't wait to be there tomorrow! [emoji1]



Well 3BLD is on ATM, so it's pretty quiet.


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Well 3BLD is on ATM, so it's pretty quiet.


I got MBLD tomorrow [emoji16]


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok, so I'm competing tomorrow so I guess I'll throw up my goals. Even tho this is my first comp, I'm still setting them high. In order of most want to least want. 

1. 5/5 MBLD
2. 3x3 sub 20 avg
3. Pyraminx sub 10 avg
4. OH sub 50 avg
5. 5x5 sub 3:30.xx single

Here goes ... [emoji16]


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 20, 2014)

Pro clock single and another sub-7.5 average, Daniel 
Also nice sub-9, CHJ!


----------



## Myachii (Dec 20, 2014)

Berd said:


> Ok, so I'm competing tomorrow so I guess I'll throw up my goals. Even tho this is my first comp, I'm still setting them high. In order of most want to least want.
> 
> 1. 5/5 MBLD
> 2. 3x3 sub 20 avg
> ...



The first competition is always the hardest. I was averaging around 25 seconds when I did mine, and my best solve was 30 seconds flat. The pressure is enormous at your 
first. I've never competed in BLD, so I can't imagine how stressful that will be. Good luck anyway 

How are things going? I decided to wait until the registration list was full before remembering to look at it so I couldnt go


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

Myachii said:


> The first competition is always the hardest. I was averaging around 25 seconds when I did mine, and my best solve was 30 seconds flat. The pressure is enormous at your
> first. I've never competed in BLD, so I can't imagine how stressful that will be. Good luck anyway
> 
> How are things going? I decided to wait until the registration list was full before remembering to look at it so I couldnt go


[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] everyones been saying this [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Myachii (Dec 20, 2014)

Berd said:


> [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] everyones been saying this [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]



As long as you try your hardest to focus on the puzzle and not the people around you, you'll be fine. For big cubes, I find that I don't have time to care or be nervous xD
And this is just a general tip, but never look at the timer during a solve.
If it looks like a good solve, you'll begin to shake and slow down
If it looks like a bad solve, you'll begin to shake and slow down
If someone next to you is doing it faster, ignore them. Most of us go to these competition not to win, but to beat our own personal bests. Just remember that as this is your first comp, you'll set a list of brand new PB's


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

Myachii said:


> As long as you try your hardest to focus on the puzzle and not the people around you, you'll be fine. For big cubes, I find that I don't have time to care or be nervous xD
> And this is just a general tip, but never look at the timer during a solve.
> If it looks like a good solve, you'll begin to shake and slow down
> If it looks like a bad solve, you'll begin to shake and slow down
> If someone next to you is doing it faster, ignore them. Most of us go to these competition not to win, but to beat our own personal bests. Just remember that as this is your first comp, you'll set a list of brand new PB's


Great advice bae [emoji173]


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 20, 2014)

I did an Adam Greenwood on 4x4 :/


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I did an Adam Greenwood on 4x4 :/



You did ok?


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 20, 2014)

Berd said:


> You did ok?




I got a PB of 1:00.08, missing out on Sub-60 by 0.09 seconds.


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I got a PB of 1:00.08, missing out on Sub-60 by 0.09 seconds.



Ohhhhh. See you tomorrow! :*


----------



## Randomno (Dec 20, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I got a PB of 1:00.08, missing out on Sub-60 by 0.09 seconds.



Didn't you mess up stopping the timer?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 20, 2014)

Myachii said:


> The first competition is always the hardest. I was averaging around 25 seconds when I did mine, and my best solve was 30 seconds flat. The pressure is enormous at your
> first.



My first comp wasn't too bad, I just wanted to not mess up. 4 of my solves were similar and around my average at the time, and the other one I had a pop.


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 20, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Didn't you mess up stopping the timer?



Sort of, I basically had the cube solved apart from a U' and I dropped the cube just before I did it, so that delayed me by around 1.5 seconds.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 21, 2014)

Right... Not sure if this is the actual result, but it looks like an incorrect entry.
I was loitering on the cubecomps website when I came across this, the third solve in the second round of 5x5 from Joey Gouly.







Please change this if it is an error


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 21, 2014)

Adam GJreenwood, 29 5x5 single


----------



## Myachii (Dec 21, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Adam GJreenwood, 29 5x5 single



GG New WR! xD






I think James got bored when it came to 5x5


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Adam GJreenwood, 29 5x5 single


Wow, congrats Adam! I never knew you were so fast!


Spoiler



I'm not even sure what that typo could have been - was it 2:29.46?


----------



## Myachii (Dec 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Wow, congrats Adam! I never knew you were so fast!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Probably a 2:09.46


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> I'm not even sure what that typo could have been



It wasn't, he got an edge skip


----------



## Berd (Dec 21, 2014)

Berd said:


> Ok, so I'm competing tomorrow so I guess I'll throw up my goals. Even tho this is my first comp, I'm still setting them high. In order of most want to least want.
> 
> 1. 5/5 MBLD
> 2. 3x3 sub 20 avg
> ...



Well that was a flop. 

MBLD: 3/5 :'(
3x3 avg 21.07 :'(
Pyraminx avg 12.66 :'(
OH avg 44.xx 
5x5 single 3:10.xx 


A huge gj to Greg and all the team, A really great experience for my first comp!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 21, 2014)

Myachii said:


> GG New WR! xD
> 
> http://gyazo.com/5fc00ef69b3b983188ca7bc36c7d13e5.png
> 
> I think James got bored when it came to 5x5



Adam has taken 5x5 into a totally new level


----------



## Myachii (Dec 21, 2014)

Berd said:


> Well that was a flop.
> 
> MBLD: 3/5 :'(
> 3x3 avg 21.07 :'(
> ...


Brilliant for a first competition to get a 3/5 on MBLD.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 21, 2014)

Well...
54.79 4x4 average, overall PB, wow
lol fail Skewb averages, 7.03 and 6.10
3.86 Skewb single, plus 2 
Mega I just suck so idk what I got


----------



## Berd (Dec 21, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Brilliant for a first competition to get a 3/5 on MBLD.


Thanks bae [emoji8]


----------



## Ollie (Dec 21, 2014)

I suck at getting record BLD, but I got a (respectable) OH time! Getting less noob everyday

Awesome organisation, thoroughly enjoyable comp  ty Greg and Rob!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 21, 2014)

I might have to leave my DYK till I actually get some decent WiFi.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 21, 2014)

I really need to go over pyra scrambles, since there were so many good averages in the 2nd round


----------



## Myachii (Dec 21, 2014)

Why were there so many events with three rounds this time?


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 21, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Why were there so many events with three rounds this time?



Because they had time?
Bear in mind there were no big cubes at this comp!

Sad to see I've been pushed out of the top 5 for pyra average now... I guess there's my motivation to practise again


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 21, 2014)

We cut out 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 to save time.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 21, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> We cut out 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 to save time.



Oh OK.

The thing that was most crushing about not being able to go to this contest is that if I got a decent average, I would've made the 5x5 final.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 21, 2014)

I won the Skewb final, but I got second place because of first round lock ups.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 21, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I won the Skewb final, but I got second place because of first round lock ups.



What was your prize?


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 21, 2014)

A silver medal 
EDIT: Ciaran, your not all 1s in your profile now


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 21, 2014)

lol 5 final


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 21, 2014)

Grats to Adam on that MBLD gold medal, it's great to see your progress since the start of this year


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 22, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> Grats to Adam on that MBLD gold medal, it's great to see your progress since the start of this year



Thanks Ben. Going to try to get up to 9 by next comp. My memo is solid, I just need to get quicker at working my way around the cubes. I still have a bit of trouble with lettering the sticker then finding it's target. I hope that will come with practice quickly.

DYK...

I drove up on Sat morning not intending to compete until 11:25 but checked into my hotel and was still one of the 1st dozen people to arrive?
so many judges?
left me lots of time to chat to strangers?
I shouldn't have bothered with 2x2 but I apparently got pb single?
My 3BLD would've been global pb if I hadn't timed myself the day before?
I never time my 3BLD attempts?
I did really well in 3x3, 4x4 and most of my 5x5 solves considering I haven't practiced hardly at all?
5x5 WR single?
gotta love L5C and tredges skip?
I won MBLD to get my 1st medal after 18 competitions?
meh result but I'm still really proud?

not sure how my hotel got all the way up to 1.7 stars?
79% Absinthe shouldn't be consumed so quickly in such large quantities?
that Massey shot with an English 8ball sized cue ball?
I can't remember it but I'm told it was good?
Granite can play?


Thanks to Greg and Robert. Great 1st comp Greg.


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 22, 2014)

DYK:

-This was my first competition after 8 years of competing, co-organised with Rob.
-Woke up at 4am on Saturday got back at 9pm.
-Knowing how terrible Oxford is for driving, I allowed 1 hour 40 minutes to get there. It took me less than 45 minutes.
-I spent almost £28 on parking over the weekend.
-The door wouldn't open on Saturday morning, and no one answered the emergency contact number, but eventually the cleaner let us in.
-There was some reggae club being held next door on Sunday, but only about 2 people were in there the whole day.
-and about 10 people spent 3 hours in the kitchen???
-I got quite concerned that we had let too many people enter for the venue size, but it worked out OK in the end.
-I did an Adam Greenwood on 4x4 :/
-My All time 5x5 Average PB before comp was 2:02, and I got an official average of 2:01.02
-I came 7th for first round of 5x5....What? I don't usually even make top 75%
-My worst event is becoming one of my best.
-6PB's at this comp, 5x5, 4x4, OH single/Average
-Having got 7PB's at the last Oxford comp, does home advantage exist?
-Thomas got Irish NR for 2x2, now Ciarán finally has a 2 on his profile 
-Despite getting some very good times most of the weekend, I was so tired Sunday afternoon that my performance collapsed.
-It all went very smoothly

No Lost property fortunately.

Thanks to Rob for co-organising, James/Dan for delegating and everyone else for scrambling/judging. People were pretty efficient and all helped as much as they could. I hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 22, 2014)

A HUGE thanks to those to who helped out a lot during the competition: Breandan, Daniel, James, Maria, Ollie, Thaynara, +anyone who helped out a lot with scrambling and judging (randomno!!!)

Also, if you didn't get the message: When a round has started and you're not doing an official solve, will you GET OFF THE GOD DAMN TIMERS


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> GET OFF THE GOD DAMN TIMERS



Hahaha


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 22, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> A HUGE thanks to those to who helped out a lot during the competition: Breandan, Daniel, James, Maria, Ollie, Thaynara, +anyone who helped out a lot with scrambling and judging (randomno!!!)
> 
> Also, if you didn't get the message: When a round has started and you're not doing an official solve, will you GET OFF THE GOD DAMN TIMERS



Couldn't have said it better myself!

Greg: How did you spend so much on parking? The car park around the corner was £13 for a day, so I used that on Saturday, on Sunday you arrived before me and all the spaces on that road we were on were free all day!

DYK:
LACE PORN
Cubing Gash

Scrambles: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B9DjDvnrnKaRbk83amk3bUJTeDg&usp=sharing

Please check your results on CubeComps! Link -> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=707
If you see any errors with results, please let me know!


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Please check your results on CubeComps! Link -> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=70
> If you see any errors with results, please let me know!


I've found an error... that's the wrong page on cubecomps 
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=707


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> I've found an error... that's the wrong page on cubecomps
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=707



Copy pasting is hard.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Please check your results on CubeComps! Link -> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=707
> If you see any errors with results, please let me know!



Is Bertie Longden's second OH solve in the first round right? 19 is really fast to be in a 45 average.


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 22, 2014)

It was permit holders only, I didn't want to risk it. Also the machine didn't give change so I spent £14 the first day and £13.50 the second day.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 22, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> It was permit holders only, I didn't want to risk it. Also the machine didn't give change so I spent £14 the first day and £13.50 the second day.



The 'hotel' I stayed at was £25 each and that got me a parking space a couple of hundred metres from the venue =P


----------



## Randomno (Dec 22, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Also, if you didn't get the message: When a round has started and you're not doing an official solve, will you GET OFF THE GOD DAMN TIMERS



I seem to remember this being said slightly more politely during the comp...

I finally have good internet, DYK coming eventually.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 22, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> It was permit holders only, I didn't want to risk it. Also the machine didn't give change so I spent £14 the first day and £13.50 the second day.



No it wasn't, there were 5+ spaces that were "1 hour, no return within 1 hour, Mon-Sat"


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 22, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I seem to remember this being said slightly more politely during the comp...
> 
> I finally have good internet, DYK coming eventually.



Of course, I'm politer in person


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 22, 2014)

Clock group A:
6.90, (7.97), 6.00, (4.94), 7.03 = 6.64

top kek, 3 lucky cases and 1 move corners on the 4.94
i bet i would've gotten sub-WR DNF on the day 



Spoiler: 4.94 reconstruction



Scramble: UR3+ DR4- DL0+ UL1- U4- R4+ D4+ L2- ALL4- y2 U1- R0+ D4+ L0+ ALL5- UR DR DL

Reconstruction:
y2
(-3,0)
Uddd (3,0)
UUdd (2,0)
UUUd (2,0)
x2 z'
(-4,0) 
dUdd (1,0) // here it comes
UUdd (3,0) // wait for it
UUdU (1,0) // lol wat corners
UUUU (1,0)


----------



## gasmus (Dec 22, 2014)

Did anyone happen to pick up my gen-2 stackmat timer? (has b vallance written on the back) That timer is like my baby.

Also apologies for the number of errors on cubecomps  Time to get glasses i think.

Big thanks to everyone who helped things run so smoothly and well done to Greg! not too shabby for a first organised comp


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 22, 2014)

gasmus said:


> Did anyone happen to pick up my gen-2 stackmat timer? (has b vallance written on the back) That timer is like my baby.
> 
> Also apologies for the number of errors on cubecomps  Time to get glasses i think.
> 
> Big thanks to everyone who helped things run so smoothly and well done to Greg! not too shabby for a first organised comp



Quite possibly, at the end of the day I just shoved everything into the boxes, so I may have accidentally picked up your timer. I'll go through the boxes and let you know If I find it. and Thanks


----------



## Myachii (Dec 22, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> If you see any errors with results, please let me know!



Adam destroyed Felik's WR Single in 5x5 by 19 seconds, despite averaging 2 minutes 

Seriously though, this hasn't been fixed since yesterday and is getting slightly worrying.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 22, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Adam destroyed Felik's WR Single in 5x5 by 19 seconds, despite averaging 2 minutes
> 
> Seriously though, this hasn't been fixed since yesterday and is getting slightly worrying.



I think it has.



> 10
> Adam Greenwood
> 
> United Kingdom
> 2:29.46	2:09.56	2:29.46	2:05.18	1:57.61



But did Adam really get the exact same time in the first and third solve?


----------



## Myachii (Dec 22, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I think it has.
> 
> 
> 
> But did Adam really get the exact same time in the first and third solve?



I would've guessed that the time was 2:09.46... Unless they actually used the sheet.
Adam if you remember can you confirm plis?


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> Is Bertie Longden's second OH solve in the first round right? 19 is really fast to be in a 45 average.


Input error  pretty sure it was a 49. It was a really good average for me too


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 22, 2014)

I got a 4.35 average with group B's Skewb scrambles, I was in group A


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 22, 2014)

Blame Daniel! I was saying we should be in group B


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 22, 2014)

I also got a 2.9 single on one of the scrambles


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I really need to go over pyra scrambles, since there were so many good averages in the 2nd round


The scrambles weren't anything special imo. Rob and I are averaging sub 5 so they were pretty normal.

As for skewb, I requested that we all go in the same group so that one of us didn't get easy scrambles compared to the other. It turned out we all got the bad ones as a result


----------



## TMOY (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice competition, thanks to Greg and Rob for organizing it.

No official PBs for me this time but two near misses:
-2^3 single: PB 2.68, got 2.72 grrr;
-5^3 single, PB 2.02.xx, got 2.03.xx after a lockup (grrrr again).
And I also got a nice 3.19 Skewb single, unfortunately on a wrong scramble...

Apart from that, I came with almost no recent practice so I didn't expect very good results anyway. I'm happy with my 3rd place in BLD in both rounds. (as a side note, I think my 1:00.66 in first round was in fact a DNF. It doesn't change the rankings anyway.)

And I still suck at pool


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 22, 2014)

Myachii said:


> I would've guessed that the time was 2:09.46... Unless they actually used the sheet.
> Adam if you remember can you confirm plis?



Sorry. I can't help. I also don't remember having a 3 second 2x2 solve but that doesn't necessarily mean I didn't.

My 2 identical 5x5 solves also may be legit but I don't think so.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 22, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Sorry. I can't help. I also don't remember having a 3 second 2x2 solve but that doesn't necessarily mean I didn't.
> 
> My 2 identical 5x5 solves also may be legit but I don't think so.


I know I'd remember having two exact same solves.
I think it's more likely they missed a 0 than a 2 tbf


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 22, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Sorry. I can't help. I also don't remember having a 3 second 2x2 solve but that doesn't necessarily mean I didn't.
> 
> My 2 identical 5x5 solves also may be legit but I don't think so.


e

I specifically remember you getting that 3.68 solve on 2x2 but I'm not sure about the 5x5.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 22, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> e
> 
> I specifically remember you getting that 3.68 but I'm not sure about the 5x5.



Lol. I guess I care so little about 2x2 that I don't realise when I get pbs.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 22, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Sorry. I can't help. I also don't remember having a 3 second 2x2 solve but that doesn't necessarily mean I didn't.
> 
> My 2 identical 5x5 solves also may be legit but I don't think so.



This is so confusing, we should just give you 5x5 single WR.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 22, 2014)

Randomno said:


> This is so confusing, we should just give you 5x5 single WR.



I don't remember saying I didn't get that WR. I clearly remember a L5C and edge skip.


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 23, 2014)

Results are up!

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=OxfordWinter2014


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Results are up!
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=OxfordWinter2014



Ollie is 9360/9385 in the world for Pyraminx.

EDIT: He's also really low for Skewb, but that was Nottingham 2014.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 23, 2014)

CHJ said:


> 2x2: sub2/sub3.3 (podium) *podiumed but no goals*
> 3x3: sub9/sub11.5 - *PB avg but no goals*
> 4x4: sub38/sub45 - *PB avg but no goals*
> 5x5: PB again/subben *no*
> ...



DYKS:
apparently coolest solution in FMC matters to me and rob?
no UKNR's?
me, breandan, aria and the person he was with (soz forgot name) were on an endless chase for a subway that didn't exist?
not even sub waffle in mega single?
"you'll never get sub6 in clock dan".....30s later 5.97?
i celebrate when anyone beats my official pyra avg?
FINALLY SUB20 OH AVG!!!!!?
when i break PB, i break them by tiny margins so i can beat them again by another tiny margin?
remind me never to drink ale's i've never heard of again?
i can be good at pool when i dont care but am terrible when i do?
dan smashed ollie's glass with an air hockey puck?
i seem to 2nd a lot?
why did i kill joe?
adam you can win multi, i didn't want a medal anyway?
where is the diabetes i mean chocolate?
hostels are fun however they do sacrifice your sleep?
its too hot (goes outside) its too cold....1st world problems?
free condom dispenser? 
TVN is the next ciaran, however he is much younger so much scarier?

not really much else to add, this was an awesome comp as usual, thank you to greg and rob, see you guys soon!


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 23, 2014)

DYK -

Yet another comp when more Irish NR's were broken than UKNR's, and Ciarán wasn't even at this one


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

CHJ said:


> DYKS:
> apparently coolest solution in FMC matters to me and rob?
> no UKNR's?
> me, breandan, aria and the person he was with (soz forgot name) were on an endless chase for a subway that didn't exist?
> ...



DYK I called you Collin on purpose?

My DYK is still being written... hard to remember everything after 2 days.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 23, 2014)

CHJ said:


> TVN is the next ciaran, however he is much younger *so much scarier?*



Can't believe I missed 3 rounds of pyra. Also, I got 9.95 with one of the 3x3 first round scrambles


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Can't believe I missed 3 rounds of pyra. Also, I got 9.95 with one of the 3x3 first round scrambles



If you didn't, I would've been #18 and not had the privilege of being the "almost there" person.


----------



## Berd (Dec 23, 2014)

Randomno said:


> If you didn't, I would've been #18 and not had the privilege of being the "almost there" person.


I was one place behind you! My shengshou sucks [emoji85]


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

Berd said:


> I was one place behind you! My shengshou sucks [emoji85]



I was using a PUZL Pyraminx. 

You got the "almost almost there" title.


----------



## Berd (Dec 23, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I was using a PUZL Pyraminx.
> 
> You got the "almost almost there" title.


Hahah. Literally every event ***. [emoji19]


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 23, 2014)

lol! :'( 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012BEAH01

2x2 NR avg was the first NR I ever got! Can't believe it's gone


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 24, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> lol! :'(
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012BEAH01
> 
> 2x2 NR avg was the first NR I ever got! Can't believe it's gone



I think you still have the most NRs in the world, even though it is now down to only 23! 

Also, formerly my worst event (5x5) is now my 2nd best event.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 24, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I think you still have the most NRs in the world, even though it is now down to only 23!
> 
> Also, formerly my worst event (5x5) is now my 2nd best event.



I don't think so, the Icelandic person has 24 now I think


----------



## Berd (Dec 24, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I don't think so, the Icelandic person has 24 now I think


I'm envious of your nationality! [emoji39] [emoji6] [emoji8]


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I don't think so, the Icelandic person has 24 now I think



Hilmar Magnusson has 23. If you ask Stefan he'll use his SQL magic to produce a graph.

Clock average currently has nobody.

FMC average has nobody.

4BLD and 5BLD have nobody.

If you got very good at BLD you could have several more NRs.


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 24, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I don't think so, the Icelandic person has 24 now I think



Ah, they have 23, so you're tied!

www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009MAGN02


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Ah, they have 23, so you're tied!
> 
> www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009MAGN02



I said that 14 minutes before.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Hilmar Magnusson has 23. If you ask Stefan he'll use his SQL magic to produce a graph.
> 
> Clock average currently has nobody.
> 
> ...



Nobody in Ireland has successfully completed a Clock average?

Ciaran, at your next comp sign up for fewest moves and do a regular solve, you'll still get NR xD


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Ciaran, at your next comp sign up for fewest moves and do a regular solve, you'll still get NR xD



No, he has to beat 40. He said that he tried FMC before, but didn't beat 40 so didn't hand in the solution.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> No, he has to beat 40. He said that he tried FMC before, but didn't beat 40 so didn't hand in the solution.


Fair enough. But I'm still very surprised by the clock statistic...


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 24, 2014)

Before TVN, the Irish NR was 31.xx, tom hasn't managed to not fail in a single clock average


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't think anyone's ever held all 33 NR's. Ciaran I'll race you to it


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm gonna change my nationality to Monaco and beat you all.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 28, 2014)

DYK:


My dad's friend came to Oxford too.
Came to the comp via Park and Ride on the first day.
I've only been to UKC other than this, the venue was surprisingly small compared to that.
Square 1 was hard to explain to my dad.
I did so many 2x2 solves before the round.
I still did pretty badly at 2x2. Much better than UKC though.
4BLD during lunch is a pretty good idea.
I probably could have done decently in Megaminx, but it wouldn't have been worth it.
I screwed up Skewb a lot.

I said I was going to learn it at the comp. I went to Sarah's site but the notation made no sense. It seemed to show the left layer being moved for R, and vice versa. FCN didn't make much sense either.
I still went up to try, maybe I'd get a corners and centers skip (yeah right). Ollie was judging me, I made the white layer in a bit over a minute, but just DNFed myself after that. Ollie said I could try the second solve, but I had to solve it first, which I couldn't do, so I just gave up.

Someone asked if they could borrow my Skewb right after I gave up.
Later, I had the idea of deliberately breaking my Skewb after doing the first layer, and putting it back in the solved state (since you just need to twist corners and switch centers).
I've never learned French and couldn't pronounce François' name.
François seemed to use the same method for all the NxNxN puzzles. Opposite layers then solve the rest with comms/conjs. He even seemed to do it for 3x3 OH. :/
Ollie should have done of his 4x4 solves blindfolded.
Thomas Stock is a pro at Clock.
Sub-5 needed for 2x2 finals...
Didn't use Park and Ride for second day.
I arrived when Pyraminx was about to start. I hadn't learned Pyraminx LL.
I learned two while going there, but I didn't understand the rotation on the third.
My recognition for R' (left sexy) R and L (right sexy) L' was to hold one corner in bottom left, and check the one in the bottom right. It worked alright, but I'll have to get better at recognising them.
Like I said, I didn't understand one of the LL algs. While judging, I saw someone using it (I think it was one of the Sams) and asked about it. They explained the rotation.
IIRC I got that case on my last Pyra solve. Saved about 10 seconds compared to using the solve another layer method.
How can Ollie be that bad at Pyraminx?
My first 3x3 solve was decent.
My second solve was pretty good, but I got a +2. 
My third solve wasn't too good, and I got a +2. 
My fourth solve was horrible.
My fifth solve was very good.
My average was sub-28, which is pretty good.
When I checked cubecomps during the comp, I was #26. When I checked it just now, I'm #33. :/
I got excited when Pyraminx was having a semi added. I was 17th though when the top 16 went through. 
Callum won't be setting any MBLD NRs any time soon.
Neither will Ollie though.
Thaynara's surname was spelt wrong in one round.
I heard someone do the "21" thing.
In 3x3 final, the first scramble was the best for 5/6 of the top 6 competitors. It was Robert's second worst though.
Bertie is a bae for putting my shengshou 4x4 back together
Twice.
I just want to finish this, I will edit if I remember more.


----------



## Berd (Dec 28, 2014)

Randomno said:


> DYK:
> 
> 
> My dad's friend came to Oxford too.
> ...


*cough* Bertie is a bae for putting my shengshou 4x4 back together *cough*


----------



## Randomno (Dec 28, 2014)

Berd said:


> *cough* Bertie is a bae for putting my shengshou 4x4 back together *cough*



o yea almost forgot thx bb


----------



## Berd (Dec 28, 2014)

Randomno said:


> o yea almost forgot thx bb


Anytime [emoji8]


----------

